
Grigory Perelman Turns Down $1 Million Prize for Solving Poincare Conjecture - jacquesm
http://www.aolnews.com/article/grigory-perelman-russian-mathematician-turns-down-1-prize-for/19539346
======
kdeberk
Poor Grigory might regret not making the publication anonymous now that he is
being harassed by those parasites (e.g. those news reporters in the youtube
video.)

------
gord
Truly obscene video of him being stalked.

~~~
xutopia
A lot of people do not understand someone wanting to be a recluse. In my
environment there are some introverts and not being one I've been told I make
them uncomfortable by not understanding their space.

------
drcode
Was that a lottery ticket he bought in the store? It would totally blow my
mind if it was.

(On the other hand, I'm now feeling a bit dirty for having watched that awful
stalking video)

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I thought the explanation of the conjecture was quite good, but I already know
about it. I'd be interested to know if others here found it enlightening. Or
not.

~~~
wazoox
Not much, imo. This is like science on TV in general: entertaining, shallow,
and so long that you lose track of the subject. It could have been explained
in one minute with 5 lines of text and two figures.

------
narkee
Is this guy going to go Kaczynski on us?

~~~
jacquesm
Why on earth would you say that ?

~~~
narkee
Well I was being a little tongue-in-cheek, but Kaczynski was also a smart,
talented mathematician who also expressed desire to secede from "normal"
society.

